# which truck is better to get F250 F350 both diesel



## dieselfreak (Nov 22, 2004)

which truck is better to get a F250 diesel crew cab or a F350 diesel crew cab. retirement truck for dad but is going to do some snowplowing with it.
i know there is mostly no difference in them but which one is for the long run.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

*chevy*

chevy 2500HD EXT CAB


----------



## NEHawaiian (Apr 14, 2005)

Why crew cab? I would not suggest a crew cab for plowing because it is too long. Also what size bed 6 or 8 foot? What will dad be doing, is he going to tow a lot, use it as a work truck , or just drive around. In that case if he is not going to use it as a heavy work truck, I would get the f250. But if you want to put a ft plow on, get an f350. My real job is with the federal government and we use f350 crew cabs with 8 foot beds to plow with and the down side with it is it is hard to do certain parking lots.


----------



## dieselfreak (Nov 22, 2004)

a 6 box and he wants the crew to go on trips and have no problem with seating like comfortable and to tow a 18ft trailer and just to have the power to do almost anything. he will be plowing 3 gas stations and a few lots and mostly residential but nothing he can't handle.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

Why not a crew cab? I plow with a F350SD CC short box. with a pro flo 2 hanging off the back and a MVP on the front. If you doing lots it's fine. A little tight with driveways.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I got a 3500, but I think if I had it to do over and had the choice, I'd go with a 2500. Everything - from the inspection and registration to mechanical work to tire replacement is less with the 2500. One problem I have here is that I have to register it as a Commercial vehicle, which leads to more expense yet. If I had a 2500, I could register as either. 

You want to make sure you've got enough truck for your needs, but a 350 might be overkill. Check out the tow capacity of the 250, put a transmission cooler and larger alternator on it (for the trailer and plow) which should be included with the tow package, anyway. One word of caution - ask your dealer if any warranty is still good with a plow. With that engine and cab configuration, you may be limited in the weight of the plow that you can put on it.


----------



## NEHawaiian (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't quote me on this but in New York, I thought if you get a f350 you would have to register it as a commercial vehicle. I own a Dodge 2500 crew cab with diesel and have no problem towing a 30 ft trailer weighing about 9k lbs. I personally would just go with a f250 since isn't going to do any heavy towing or hauling. And if he is just plowing lots a crew cab is just fine.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

dieselfreak said:


> which truck is better to get a F250 diesel crew cab or a F350 diesel crew cab. retirement truck for dad but is going to do some snowplowing with it.
> i know there is mostly no difference in them but which one is for the long run.


I'd go 350 for my personal choice. Line up all the specs and weight ratings of the two trucks and compare them. Then make a decision based on his priorities.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i would go f250 i could not see traveling in a f350 youll be bouncing everywere


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

I wouldn't want to plow a gas station with a crew cab. I plow a gas station after hours and no traffic and it's still a pain with an xtended cab. I would hate to plow a gas station when its open aand have a cc. In addition plates on a 350 might be more in your state do to the higher GVW.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

The 05 F250 and F350 have the same coil spring front end but I believe the F350 has the larger brakes thats why they have 18s and the 250 has 17s.Also your picking up alot more GVW with the 350 [10500 gas 11100 diesel]


----------



## dieselfreak (Nov 22, 2004)

so what your saying is to get the F350 but keep the f250 in mind


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Yes 350 all the way :yow!:


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

What the hell do you need a one ton for ????? Okay I have a one acre yard do I get the Johndeere with the 42" deck or the one with 60" deck hello . Why get a one ton that rides like sht cause you might need it someday. Pops is retired. It sure is great when you have no load in your truck 99.9% of the time and you have to piss all the time cause your kidneys are floating going to get gas again. Allmost sounds like ol pops is barely breaking ground into a 3/4 ton. He probally would be better off in a half ton, but since he wants a crew cab your stuck with the 3/4 ton Ford. I guess if you might actually need a one ton some day It just might be worth the extra money for the truck, plates, commercial insurance, and safety inspections, oh and the wonderfull ride.  
Todd


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

DID you READ my other posts??????????The 250 and 350 have the SAME suspension :realmad: :realmad: WHAT saftey inspections?????????Yes the 350 you will need comm. plates big deal.You still have to pay registration on either truck.As far as the ride my 05 rides better then my 04{coils up front,shocks staggered in the rear}Hey what does T-MAN stand for? maybe TINY  LOLOL


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Yes I read your other posts, and last time I checked this section was for commercial plowing. I think the Kindercare section is in another area at this site. When you grow up maybe you can explain to me how an F350 and an F250 have the same suspension. I do realize and know for a fact that the Ram 3500 and 2500 have the same front ends but the rear suspensions are different. I guess Ford just charges more for the same truck ??? So your telling me the F250 is rated for the same load range as the F350  

Check your facts buddy the 350 will ride like sht empty and the 250 is not much better. I know in this state any truck rated with a D plate or more requires a safety inspection and a sticker to go with it. You sit in line and wait and pay for your inspection at a certified shop. I am pretty darn sure new York requires this for 350's and up too.in your state commercial plates are the same price as a B plate? Not here about $100 bucks more For the D plate. Also the insurance is higher too. 

What I stated is what the heck does he need an F350 for ?

DID you READ my other posts??????????The 250 and 350 have the SAME suspension 

So why would you bother paying more for a 350 ?????

Todd


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Go for the 350. You can always leave some ballast in it to sweeten up the ride. Looking at your gear in your signature, the 350 would be better able to back up for something if it failed.

T-Zab, the Connecticut licensing program is different than it is in Illinois. They zing you on the purchase, not on the plates.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Well im in CT not NY and its about $300 dollars more for the 350.The rear springs have more arch{hence why the 350 sits up higher in the rear}front susp. is the exact same 250 pickup or 350 pickup oooooooooooor 350 dump 6000lb front axle.Also for the extra $300 your GVW goes from 9000lbs to 10500lbs,legal # capacity goes from 2900# to 4200# and you get 18 inch wheels.Blindfolded you could NOT tell a difference in the ride{I know because i have both}.Only my triaxle needs to go for yearly saftey inspection.As far as the insurance goes my F350 dump is $125 less a year then my pickups


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

vipereng2 said:


> chevy 2500HD EXT CAB


well said vipereng2


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

echovalley said:


> Well im in CT not NY and its about $300 dollars more for the 350.The rear springs have more arch{hence why the 350 sits up higher in the rear}front susp. is the exact same 250 pickup or 350 pickup oooooooooooor 350 dump 6000lb front axle.Also for the extra $300 your GVW goes from 9000lbs to 10500lbs,legal # capacity goes from 2900# to 4200# and you get 18 inch wheels.Blindfolded you could NOT tell a difference in the ride{I know because i have both}.Only my triaxle needs to go for yearly saftey inspection.As far as the insurance goes my F350 dump is $125 less a year then my pickups


WRONG, F250's have a 2" rear block under the springs and a F350 has a 4" block under the springs. That is why a 350 sits higher in the back end. Also, the rear codes for the springs are all different depending on what packages the truck has. My truck has an "A" code rear spring, heavier than all my buddies F350's. This is because of a camper package. Also, my truck has the exact same front springs as my buddies 350's.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

pbeering said:


> Go for the 350. You can always leave some ballast in it to sweeten up the ride. Looking at your gear in your signature, the 350 would be better able to back up for something if it failed.
> 
> T-Zab, the Connecticut licensing program is different than it is in Illinois. They zing you on the purchase, not on the plates.


Hmm, that's great on gas milage, hauling around a couple hundred pounds of dead weight for no reason.

Depending on the weight of the trailer "Dad" wants to be able to tow an F350 may not even ba able to handle it. Find out the GCWR issue. A coworker of mine bought a Chevy CC because Ford wouldn't rate their F350 truck for 12kLbs trailers and his 5th wheel is 12KLbs + yet Chevy does. Ride on an unloaded 1 ton truck sucks, so does the ride in an unloaded 3/4 ton- but what the heck do you all expect from driving a TRUCK?! Want a Cadillac ride? Buy a Cadillac! (Or a Chevy since they seem to think a soft suspension is a good thing in a working truck)

The question of which truck depends on what it is needed to do. Most guys that drive even 3/4 ton trucks can really get away with a 1/2 ton because they drive empty the vast majority of the time, yet when they need it to work they NEED IT to work. My 2500 does everything I need from the daily driver to towing my 10K trailer the couple times a year I might have to.

Set your priorities of what you need it to do then shop.
If you need a truck that can tow 12K lbs then you need it- period. The bigger issue is does "Dad" REALLY need the truck you're compairing and are you/he willing to suffer with the comprimises it will have for other use. Long trucks suck for plowing- solution get a SB CC IF and only IF you NEED to be able to take a crew in the truck. 
If Towing is THE priority (and there can be only 1 priority, the rest are secondary. Some secondary issues are more important but they are still secondary) they he needs a truck that can handle the trailer he wants to tow. If Plowing is the priority they tailer it to that (short WB). If carrying a crew is the priority go that way. Ask yourself do I really NEED to carry a crew in the truck or is there another vehicle that can suffice to go out to dinner.

Get the point? Asking this question here only begats ignorant people with their make/model/configuration prefrances failing to answer your question. (yes some have answered but you still missed the point)
Noone here can tell you what to buy- YOU need to research based on the above (which should be common sense) and decide yourself. Maybe you will even find that neither of them work best for you and another vehicle all together is the best option.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

PlowboyBlake said:


> WRONG, F250's have a 2" rear block under the springs and a F350 has a 4" block under the springs. That is why a 350 sits higher in the back end. Also, the rear codes for the springs are all different depending on what packages the truck has. My truck has an "A" code rear spring, heavier than all my buddies F350's. This is because of a camper package. Also, my truck has the exact same front springs as my buddies 350's.


Thats funny  your 250 is still rated for 2900# legally and the 350 is 4200#.Yes you are correct there are larger blocks under the springs but the 350 springs have more arch to them.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Yes you are correct there are larger blocks under the springs but the 350 springs have more arch to them. 


So is the heavier arch what makes the 350 ride better then the 250 ? Just wondering how this engineering marvel is possible, last time I checked less arch equaled smoother ride. Oh and 300 more for the exact same truck apples to apples ??  
Todd


----------

